# BMQ being reduced to 10 weeks?



## LukerB (23 Apr 2009)

Hey guys/gals,

Just got a call from a friend of mine who is on his 7th week in Quebec right now. He mentioned that there is a lot of talk about BMQ being reduced to 10 weeks out there.
Now.. is it my understanding that it used to only be 10 weeks? Or was it 11? I forget the exact number..
Anyways I thought it was an interesting topic that some other people might have thoughts/information on.
Luke.


----------



## nickhd (23 Apr 2009)

Isn't BMQ 4 weeks??


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Apr 2009)

No its around 3 months


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2009)

LukerB said:
			
		

> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> Just got a call from a friend of mine who is on his 7th week in Quebec right now. He mentioned that there is a lot of talk about BMQ being reduced to 10 weeks out there.
> Now.. is it my understanding that it used to only be 10 weeks? Or was it 11? I forget the exact number..
> ...



You have done a SEARCH and found all the topics we already have going on this very subject, haven't you?


----------



## nickhd (23 Apr 2009)

Actually you guys are talking about the whole boot camp which includes BMQ, SQ and TQ1


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2009)

What's "boot camp"?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Apr 2009)

nickhd said:
			
		

> Isn't BMQ 4 weeks??



In the Botswana army maybe.......


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Apr 2009)

BMQ is 14 weeks and SQ is 4 weeks (from someone that recently attended)


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Apr 2009)

And that will do for this one.

MIlnet.ca Staff


----------

